# Looking for BB Specific Gym Bag



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Can anyone help with finding a decent gym bag.

Have looked everywhere.

I want one that has a separate compartment for my gym shoes/flip flops, and for wet clothes.

I have only ever seen one that matches the requirements, but it's way to big.

King Kong 2.0 / 3.0

I carry just a few things, and this one is huge for Crossfit training.

Usually I carry.

Pants or Shorts

T Shirt or Vest

Boxers

Socks

Small Towel

Big Towel

Very Small wash bag

Tiny bottle liquid chalk

Straps

1l water bottle

0.5l shaker

Tiny tub protein

That's all.

I use a lot of public transport, so its important that it's small and compact because the buses / trains/trams etc are always jam packed.

Any ideas

Cheers


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorted MTP Multicam Rucksack


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Great bag, but it only comes in Camo.....i work in a posh office, and would look a right t~~t with over my black jacket.

They do a black one, but at 28l, it probably would not fit shoes in. Black Molle Rucksack - 28l Tactical Black Assult pack - Surplus and Outdoors

This is the one i fancied, https://kingkongapparel.com/shop/original-king-kong-bag-3-0/. But its a bit pricey.


----------

